# Looking for a club in west Texas.



## Tjf (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm looking for a schutzhund or IPO club around Midland/Odessa Texas. I've done some work with the club in Lubbock, but that's too far for me to be consistent. even a non formal group would be great.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you are on Facebook, there is an "IPO training" group on there. Sign up and you might be able to get some options there too.


----------



## Tjf (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info, I sent a join request.


----------

